# Is excitement poo a thing? Does it ever stop?



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

So Bear will be 6 months next week, and this has been happening since I got him.. Everytime we go anywhere, friends, my moms, a walk, etc.. He poops.. pudding. I've heard its excitement poop, does it ever stop? Its super awesome trying to pick it up with a bag while everyone that walks by is looking at you like you missed a spot but its impossible not to miss a spot  lol please someone tell me it ends when they can control their excitement a little bit better.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Some dogs just do this. If you watch dogs entering any dog park, a sizable number will do an excited soft poop within 15-20 min. of entering.

The only thing I would know would be to bring down his excitement level over time. If you can change the excited state to a calmer one, you can avoid those pudding poops.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

And I thought Traveler was the only dog in the world that did this. 

I dealt with this for years. Funny thing was he would do a regular poop and seconds later follow up with pudding. Well, I shouldn't say "funny" because it wasn't. I was always so embarrassed since no matter how careful you pick up, it's still leaves evidence. 

In answer to your question....I happened to change his food and the pudding only happens if he gets excited within an hour or so after eating. If your interested, I went from Canidae chicken based with grains to Orijen grain free for breakfast and raw for dinner. And yes, it happens even feeding him raw.

Most ladies carry purses, I carry my Traveler travel bag with wet wipes for me after I find the pickup bag had a hole in it


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Traveler's Mom said:


> And I thought Traveler was the only dog in the world that did this.
> 
> I dealt with this for years. Funny thing was he would do a regular poop and seconds later follow up with pudding. Well, I shouldn't say "funny" because it wasn't. I was always so embarrassed since no matter how careful you pick up, it's still leaves evidence.
> 
> ...



Lol well I'm glad there is nothing wrong with him, but sad to hear its unlikely to be stopped.

And I actually just switched Bear over to Orijen LBP, hes about 2 days on it by itself. I switched him from Fromm LBP grain free, the pet store I go to only seems to carry one bag, and the last time somebody had scooped it up so I grabbed Orijen, he seems to be doing well and pooping less. 

I'm always so scared to find a hole! If I didn't have bad luck I wouldn't have any at all.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I think this is more common than you think. Our dog is 5 yrs old now, and she still does this. When we take her someplace, we either try to get her to go poop before she gets into the car, if that doesn't happen then once we get to our destination we know to look for an area of privacy so she can go poop, she almost always goes. And even though our dog's poops are normally solid and good, you are right that for some reason the excitement turns it into pudding.


----------



## Austin R. (Aug 3, 2015)

Ghost did this up in till he was 7 1/2 months, i got tired of dealling with it so i made things less excited, i found it was the car that got him excited, so we ended up sitting in the car for a few hours, just sitting there then went for an hour 1/2 drive then sat in there some more, basically i made the car a boring place. He no longer does this,thankfully


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Austin R. said:


> Ghost did this up in till he was 7 1/2 months, i got tired of dealling with it so i made things less excited, i found it was the car that got him excited, so we ended up sitting in the car for a few hours, just sitting there then went for an hour 1/2 drive then sat in there some more, basically i made the car a boring place. He no longer does this,thankfully


Lol, that wouldn't work with Bear I don't think. As soon as we get to a certain part on our journey he gets excited.. He recognizes things and realizes where we're going.


----------



## Austin R. (Aug 3, 2015)

Aww oh well i hope he stoppes soon i know how bad it can be


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My pup kinda went through that, but he outgrew it. I think also, for some dogs that have borderline sensitivities to food, it might be a contributing factor. I changed food and it's never been an issue since (and he also is older!).


----------



## UWMsGirl (Apr 19, 2015)

I had never heard of this, sorry I can't be of some help. Enna did the submissive peeing maybe twice and that was it, she stopped.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

SO I never had this ISSUE per say, but I do hate when Titan poops on walks. And he did it every time. I just assumed it was excitement and exercise (as it will truly get anyone going, lol) so I started getting him excited to go for a walk in the house. "Do you wanna go for a walk?" I'd put his walking collar on and get ready, myself, and then we would go into the back yard first and I would say "go potty!" and he would be so excited he'd run right to his spot and poo. Then we'd be on our way. Now he knows the routine, and almost always gets excited, runs out to poo, and RUNS back inside tot he front door to wait. Maybe this is something you could teach him over time. It did help that he has been taught the "potty" command since he was a pup.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Tchai used to do this until about 7 months, pudding poos within 5 minutes of being over excited in a new place. It's a lot better now that I know how to better manage any over excitement. Plus we aim for poops before trips to new places. We have a little park down the road, and have established a ritual of walking down there for toilet breaks (they provide poop bags and bins) before we hop into the car.


----------

